
KissMobs - Join the mob, get kissed. (an @startupweekend project) - TristanKromer
http://www.kissmobs.com/
======
jblochjohnson
It appears that the survey button at the bottom is broken...like our hearts
will be? jk

~~~
TristanKromer
lol...I think it was fixed. We're going to have a startup weekend polishing
session.

------
mhd
Is Mahir an angel investor now?

